# Because I've never liiked Valentine's Day =)



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

Blood is Red, Drowning Victims are blue
I'm not sure why but-
They make me think of you!

​
I feel better already ^^ Anyone else want to share their feelings about the dreaded V-Day?


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 14, 2013)

I have bad memories of it to be honest. I went to a girl's house when I was nine or ten, to thank her for the Valentine's card she'd sent. Well, I was horrified when I found her upstairs trying to drown a stray cat in the bath. I grabbed the cat and went to leave, and she pushed me down the stairs -- which were still covered in carpet grip (those spiky strips). Nearly broke my clavicle, the psycho.

Other than that, I don't mind it. I notice a lot of the girls I know get incredibly depressed when it comes, though, which I don't like. Maybe that's in memory of the famous massacre.  

Edit: I'm getting crazy deja vu right now. I'm sure I've told this story before. . .


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I have bad memories of it to be honest. I went to a girl's house when I was nine or ten, to thank her for the Valentine's card she'd sent. Well, I was horrified when I found her upstairs trying to drown a stray cat in the bath. I grabbed the cat and went to leave, and she pushed me down the stairs -- which were still covered in carpet grip (those spiky strips). Nearly broke my clavicle, the psycho.
> 
> Other than that, I don't mind it. I notice a lot of the girls I know get incredibly depressed when it comes, though, which I don't like. Maybe that's in memory of the famous massacre.
> 
> Edit: I'm getting crazy deja vu right now. I'm sure I've told this story before. . .



Sounds like you make very poor choices in women...VERY POOR!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope I'm wearing the right lingerie for her. *



* sorry, I couldn't help myself. We don't, and I don't- Walmart photos are scary enough. no offence to those that do


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 14, 2013)

That's the point of Valentine's, _they choose you!_ Sounds like a movie poster quote. . .

I always thought she was chemically unbalanced, thanks very much.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 14, 2013)

Noxicity, what if I said, "I choo choo choose you to be my valentine?" (And then there's a picture of a train.)


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

I might laugh myself into hysteria =P

I've had fairly negative, but not horrifying or scarring V-Days (seriously Bruno, WTF?! also was the cat okay?)

The first year of highschool I was alone waiting for my crush to finally leave his girlfriend (he waited until after V-Day to do so)  so he spent it with her (just to clear thing sup, they could barely stand each other at the time) 

The following two years we were together but he was away at collage

By my last year we'd broken up and I was in a not very serious relationship with the man I ended up marrying. I baked him cookies, he...... did nothing

The following year I was in basic training during valentines so we didn't get to spend it together

The next year nothing from him, I got him a card and chocolates I think

The year after that he spitefully got me flowers the day after valentines.

So this year I've decided screw valentines day.


----------



## Jeko (Feb 14, 2013)

_Rose are Red 
Violets are Blue 
Our love is like a poem 
Which doesn't work _


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

I saw a bunch of young girls get killed with a pick axe one Valentines Day, it ruined it for that year.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Feb 14, 2013)

Were you playing Minecraft?

Noxicity, the cat was fine, thankfully .


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

Really? Because that would have made my night ^^ I think bloody horror movies are a great way to enjoy V-Day

(Bruno: Good!)


----------



## Foxee (Feb 14, 2013)

It kinda stinks when one person in the relationship would LIKE to do something fun/romantic for V-day and the other person couldn't really care less. Thus, I am resigned to it being Just Another Day. 

Whee.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife and I had an awful experience that by coincidence happened on Valentine's Day. It had nothing to do with the holiday -- but we chose not to acknowledge it for a while. Mainly for the kids, we got back into it. Otherwise, I don't have a problem with it. I've been unattached and apart from someone on Valentine's Day -- but it seems like such a minor deal -- mostly pumped up by retailers -- it just never bothered me that much. Just treated it like any other day. 

OH NO!!!! I just remembered -- I have to run out and buy something and pretend like didn't just think of it at the last minute!!!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

JosephB said:


> My wife and I had an awful experience that by coincidence happened on Valentine's Day. It had nothing to do with the holiday -- but we chose not to acknowledge it for a while. Mainly for the kids, we got back into it. Otherwise, I don't have a problem with it. I've been unattached and apart from someone on Valentine's Day -- but it seems like such a minor deal -- mostly pumped up by retailers -- it just never bothered me that much. Just treated it like any other day.
> 
> OH NO!!!! I just remembered -- I have to run out and buy something and pretend like didn't just think of it at the last minute!!!



It's Febru-any!  Get her a $5 foot long sub.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't know about the $5 -- but I'm going to -- if you know what I mean.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

JosephB said:


> I don't know about the $5 -- but I'm going to -- if you know what I mean.



You are going to buy four 3 inch subs to make a foot long?

:victorious:


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

lmao 

Subs are actualy starting to sound good, think that might be my V-Day dinner


----------



## Glass Pencil (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm really not a fan of arbitrary holidays. But my wife is so I have been trying to do something for every little nonsense holiday that pops up. So far its been ok, but my heart is never really in it. I do enjoy how happy it makes her though, so I deal. Really it boiled down to the fact that even though I might not understand or agree all that really mattered was that it was important to her, so once I got over my ego it was a lot easier to go buy a box of chocolates and a plushy monkey or something. 

While we were dating I never did anything for any holidays, but I would randomly buy her gifts and take her out and overall spend large sums of money on her so I was always perplexed when she'd get upset that I forgot holidays. I'm like, I love you all the time baby.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

I think it's because on Valentine's day there is a visible comparison that can be made.  It's depressing to see these women (or men) getting obvious and grand displays of affection while you are alone and/or getting nothing.  We're brainwashed to think that this day means something and when the person we like/love fall through we become jealous/upset/angry/etc.


----------



## Glass Pencil (Feb 14, 2013)

I make all my grand displays of affection when no one else can see us. lulz


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm pathetic, I bought myself some no-bake cookies yesterday.  I might get drunk tonight and write myself sweet nothings.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

Glass, it's good you do things other times of the year, but if your partner is the kind of guy who NEVER does anything sweet/romantic/thoughtful/suprising other than "hey I bought you a soda at the gas station!" Then on V-Day a girl starts hoping to get something, anything! And will be sorely dissapointed and sad when, once again, nothing happens.
It's kind of like "well this is the one day of the year where it's expected, he'll do something this year right?"


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

A new poem:

*Roses are Red, Violets are Blue
I saw you filed a restraining order-
I love you too!*


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

What a romantical bunch.
Who cares if the holiday was made by Hallmark? My wife doesn't get mushy but she likes romance. So I work with that. I buy little gifts or whatzits or give her flowers all year long. Whenever I think about it, which is often. So Valentine's Day is a little more focused.
I bought her an opal, a bracelet to match the charm I bought last year and the rings I got two years ago, the day before I went in the hospital. And some pretty peach roses and red tulips in a bunch. We'll have a special holiday dinner. Yay! Why not enjoy it?
She got me some flowers too, but I'm not allowed to talk about them.
Her favorite merlot is on ice. I'll drink most of it.
It'd likely be fine if I just stayed out of the hospital, and the rest is gravy...but hey, I like gravy.
Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

moderan said:


> What a romantical bunch.
> Who cares if the holiday was made by Hallmark? My wife doesn't get mushy but she likes romance. So I work with that. I buy little gifts or whatzits or give her flowers all year long. Whenever I think about it, which is often. So Valentine's Day is a little more focused.
> I bought her an opal, a bracelet to match the charm I bought last year and the rings I got two years ago, the day before I went in the hospital. And some pretty peach roses and red tulips in a bunch. We'll have a special holiday dinner. Yay! Why not enjoy it?
> She got me some flowers too, but I'm not allowed to talk about them.
> ...



Are they Tulips?


----------



## Nee (Feb 14, 2013)

Silence is golden, but duct-tape is silver...

Happy Valentine's day.   --Ted Bundy.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Are they Tulips?


No. Sativa.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

moderan said:


> No. Sativa.




Isn't that a sugar substitute?  :-\"


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a Fleetwood Mac substitute. Stevia Nix


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 14, 2013)

You have a good woman lol


----------



## Sirena (Feb 14, 2013)

someone gave me white carnations, anyone have a clue what it means?


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

Sirena said:


> someone gave me white carnations, anyone have a clue what it means?



They are wishing you good luck, or they are hoping to get lucky.  One of those two.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 14, 2013)

Google an article titled In Love and War. It's possible that it's for you. I've had similar questions on my mind for the past few weeks as well. It's weird that I feel suprisingly nice today. Never expected a date and a friend took me to lunch and an art gallery.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

Sirena said:


> someone gave me white carnations, anyone have a clue what it means?




Meaning of White Carnation Flowers | eHow.com


----------



## Sirena (Feb 14, 2013)

Hahahaha there is a very big difference between the two!


----------



## Sirena (Feb 14, 2013)

You're right, I'm shocked now - pure love and good luck. Just when I didn't think I could be surprised anymore, ha!


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

Noxicity said:


> You have a good woman lol


Yes.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

Fella has been blowing up my phone with nerdy valentine pictures.  Things from Firefly, Lord of the Rings, Star Wars, Sherlock, and Legend of Zelda.  Apparently he's been saving them up for a while now to blow up my phone today.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

Buster takes after his papa. He gave Bootsy one of his pizza boxes to lie on-they're both sleeping in front of one of the fridges. Hilarious.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww.  That's adorable.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 14, 2013)

Sirena said:


> someone gave me white carnations, anyone have a clue what it means?



Yes -- that means he's cheap.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 14, 2013)

Nearly thirty years ago I took my best friend out to dinner on Valentine's Day. We had both discovered that our fiances had been unfaithful and I was determined not to sit at home alone. We went to a nice restaurant where she lived, I won't say much about the pepper grinder falling apart and dropping all the peppar on my plate or knocking over the candle and setting fire to the table. 

About half way through the meal we were asked to leave. It wasn't till we got outside that my friend explained that the other patrons thought we were lesbians and that they didn't like the idea of dining with the 'wrong' sort. Neither of us are lesbian but I had kept putting my hand on hers to comfort her as she spoke of her betrayal. Today I would have been a lot quicker on the uptake and would have insisted upon staying regardless of how uncomfortable others were. 

Anyway the restaurant hadn't charged us for our meal and they had given us a large bottle of red wine which I don't drink. We sat in the park and my friend drank the whole bottle. Eventually we decided to go home. Only my friend decided to walk along the white line in the middle of the road. That's when the police car arrived. 

My friend was charming, drunk but charming to the police officers, whilst I was trying to remember if the fine was cheaper for drunk or drunk and disorderly. 

One of the officers said that if my friend would go out with him for lunch then we wouldn't be charged. (Nowadays I would look for the hidden adgenda but in those days things were different.)

To cut a very long story short my friend and the policeman have been married for 28 years today! So what started as a Valentine's Day disaster turned into something very special.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

That is an amazing story.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dolphinlee, that is the best story ever! 

The one time I took Valentine's seriously, I booked dinner and a hotel in advance... hence to say by Valentine's there was no one to go to either with so was then gifted as a present to my parents. Which was kind of icky.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 14, 2013)

Lupercalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Stuff Halllmark. Go for the real thing.

When I get lucky with the big lottery win, one of my plans is to own a night club and have a toga party on Valentines day. 

I did say it with flowers. My wife  has now got a splendid cactus. 

How do you send a secret Valentine on WF?


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

I came down with a massive headache today so I was hibernating in the bedroom with the fuzzy and cuddly pooch when my uncle called.

My headache completely damaged my plans for making an Oreo cheesecake.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

I understand perfectly. I have a migraine and fibro. Nevertheless, I persist. The busier I get, the more I forget how much I hurt


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> Lupercalia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Stuff Halllmark. Go for the real thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't think I'd ever get anything done if I had fibro.  Pretty sure there's arthritis setting in and that ache keeps me out of the freezer as it is.

I don't usually let headaches floor me but this one made my eyes feel like they'd fall out.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)

I have arthritis too. It's because I don't process the oxygen properly, and the chemicals (enzymes, amino acids, etc.) don't develop the way that they should. One learns to deal.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Tabby Bull (Feb 14, 2013)

I think this is the best loneliest Valentine yet


----------



## beanlord56 (Feb 14, 2013)

Made it, found it completely appropriate:


----------



## Ariel (Feb 14, 2013)

In the case of my boyfriend, Bean, I was dming the dungeon.


----------



## JosephB (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow -- I just got a really nice Valentine's present from my mom and wife. My dad died last year -- my mom gave his old watch to my wife on the sly and she had it repaired and got a new band for it. It was supposed to be for my birthday -- but they couldn't wait.


----------



## moderan (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Freakconformist (Feb 14, 2013)

The the last time I had a date on Valentines Day, I met up with a guy I had been chatting online with. We were going to meet up with my D&D group and he was going to see if he wanted to join on a more permanent basis. Keep in mind the DM was dating my best friend and she was out of town that weekend. I got to his house and he had the house decked out for a full out Valentine seduction, rose petals on the floor, a path of candles, wine glasses on the counter, heart shaped balloons everywhere, the whole nine yards. Turns out, he was secretly dating a mutual friend behind my friend's back. Needless to say, I tore him a new one and stormed out, and I never really saw my date again after that. 

Oh, and this is now my favorite Valentine of all time. 
Butler Valentine by *iesnoth on deviantART
I'm a little too familiar with this phrase...


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 14, 2013)

So he was Chaotic Evil?

:cookie:


----------



## Freakconformist (Feb 15, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> So he was Chaotic Evil?
> 
> :cookie:



He was a down right ... I can't say because of language policy on WF. Yes, to say the least. Maybe someday I'll share the adventure that was my first D&D experience.

For now, I wanted to leave everybody with my favorite "love song". It helps me to remember what real love is. 
Love Never Fails - Brandon Heath - YouTube


----------



## moderan (Feb 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;MWrGSa-Asdk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWrGSa-Asdk[/video]


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 15, 2013)

Roses are red
Violets are black
You would look better
With a knife in your back!


That was of  the rhymes we used to write in our friends books at the end of the year.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 15, 2013)

> My friend was charming, drunk but charming to the police officers,  whilst I was trying to remember if the fine was cheaper for drunk or  drunk and disorderly.


That's a totally new take on being a cheap date. Great story, Lee.

For our Valentine's Day my husband looked at me and said, "Happy Valentine's Day." That held me over til later in which I took a second try at frying some fish which failed gloriously and so I made cauliflower with hot dogs and cheese which was again an utter failure. Thankfully, he brought me marscapone-stuffed chocolate-covered cherries or else I might have opened a vein.

Honestly, I'm usually a pretty good cook but right now I'm 0 for 3 in the last 3 meals. I'm currently hanging up my apron and making frozen pizza.

So romantic.


----------



## moderan (Feb 15, 2013)

It could be worse, Foxee...when you don your apron, you could look like this:






Now, I'll grant that I rarely mess up the food. But I can kill a clock in no time at all


----------



## JosephB (Feb 15, 2013)

We're going out tonight for Valentine's Day. The best part is, we have a client who gives us these gift cards for a restaurant group that owns several really nice restaurants in town, and you can use it at any one of them. Free tastes so much better.


----------



## Foxee (Feb 15, 2013)

My goatee's not quite that nice. Kill a clock? I never do that, I just ignore it to death.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 15, 2013)

My night turned out exactly as expected. 

Get home-> get into an agreement about nothing
he storms out, I feed the kids, 
He comes home and I go grocery shopping
I get home, have to put the kids to bed
he disappears again
is gone for a few hours
comes back, while I'm watching a movie, sits with me for about ten minutes, then goes to bed.
I got to bed an hour later, not one word is ever said about it having been valentines day =P


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 15, 2013)

moderan said:


> It could be worse, Foxee...when you don your apron, you could look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...I'm sure you can kill a few mirrors as well.

:coffeescreen:


----------



## moderan (Feb 15, 2013)

Noxicity said:


> My night turned out exactly as expected.
> 
> Get home-> get into an agreement about nothing
> he storms out, I feed the kids,
> ...



Cheez. It sucks to have to be the grownup when there's another supposed adult around. Been there, bought the tshirt, tore it in little strips and buried it under a rock by the light of the full moon.
Dammit says he is all sowwy and wants you to know that he is running operations out at the Denver airport but will come help when he can. You'd be surprised what bunnies can do. I'm making another nice thing for you to sing too 







Lewdog said:


> ...I'm sure you can kill a few mirrors as well.
> 
> :coffeescreen:



I can also kill a few beers, which vaguely rhyme with mirrors. They rhyme more the more beers you kill while looking into barroom mirrors.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 15, 2013)

I like a plan that includes beer.


----------



## Freakconformist (Feb 15, 2013)

Foxee said:


> That's a totally new take on being a cheap date. Great story, Lee.
> 
> For our Valentine's Day my husband looked at me and said, "Happy Valentine's Day." That held me over til later in which I took a second try at frying some fish which failed gloriously and so I made cauliflower with hot dogs and cheese which was again an utter failure. Thankfully, he brought me marscapone-stuffed chocolate-covered cherries or else I might have opened a vein.
> 
> ...



I figured out how to make quesadillas last night. They turned out pretty good. I wish we had some cheddar or green peppers to give the flavor a little kick, but we did well with chicken, sauteed mushrooms, and onions. Put a little sour cream and picante sauce on top of that, and we're good. 





Noxicity said:


> My night turned out exactly as expected.
> 
> Get home-> get into an agreement about nothing
> he storms out, I feed the kids,
> ...



Yeah, my parents live together, but I think my dad makes a point of letting my mom know that he doesn't care for her. Even after I made a point to mention it the night before, he came home with an arm full of nothing, shrugged it off, and asked what were having for supper. _I'm_ the one who went out and got us both some chocolate. 
_What? There isn't enough to split it with dad? Oh, gee. Isn't that a shame?_


----------



## Foxee (Feb 15, 2013)

Yuck, Nox and Freak, I'm sorry to hear that your V-day stank so bad. I almost bought some after-V-day flowers because they're still pretty the day after but decided that I can survive without them.


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

bazz cargo said:


> I like a plan that includes beer.


As do I, in moderation. Or wine, or straight-up hard liquor. Just a taste of the stuff is good for me. The days of stumbling about like the village drunk in an Irish novel ended for me a long time ago.
But I can make old-fashioned fancy mixers like Brandy Alexanders and Zombies and Banana Daiquiries and Stingers and Grasshoppers, and I pride myself on a well-stocked bar. Visitors are well-taken-care-of here on planet moderan.



Foxee said:


> Yuck, Nox and Freak, I'm sorry to hear that your V-day stank so bad. I almost bought some after-V-day flowers because they're still pretty the day after but decided that I can survive without them.



Aww. I did get some more flowers for her when I went out this morning. Peach roses, her favorite. They were half-price and are sitting in a vase with 7-up in it.
And I'm sorry too. But then I'm the opening-doors, pulling-out chairs, stand when you come in the room type. Old, I know.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2013)

Fella does all of that too, Mod, from time to time.  I like flowers but I always get sad when they start to die.

And 7-up?  Does it help keep flowers fresh?  I always just heard an aspirin.  (My favorite roses are white roses).

I had someone mix me a sweet whiskey manhattan once with extra cherries and I fell in love with that drink.  If I had any memory of how he made it I would ask for it in restaurants and bars but I don't.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 16, 2013)

1.5 oz Canadian Whiskey
0.75 oz sweet Vermouth
1 dash    Angostura Bitters 

Shake well with ice.
Pour into a chilled glass
Add a cherry!

If this isn't the right mix, you'll just have to keep on experimenting until you get it right.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> 1.5 oz Canadian Whiskey
> 0.75 oz sweet Vermouth
> 1 dash    Angostura Bitters
> 
> ...


 In the event of a world-wide societal breakdown, ie. a plunge in barbarism or post apocalyptic anarchy, among the survivors, there are those who would be valued do to certain specialised life skills, knowledge, or abilities. I'd vote she stays


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Fella does all of that too, Mod, from time to  time.  I like flowers but I always get sad when they start to die.
> 
> And 7-up?  Does it help keep flowers fresh?  I always just heard an aspirin.  (My favorite roses are white roses).



Yes. They drink up the sugars as well as the water. Make sure you clip the stems.



dolphinlee said:


> 1.5 oz Canadian Whiskey
> 0.75 oz sweet Vermouth
> 1 dash    Angostura Bitters
> 
> ...



Quite right. Often a little sugar is added. I like to use a single-malt rather than a blended but that's my preference. For a dry manhattan, use dry vermouth and an orange slice as garnish.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2013)

that bunny is terribly cute Mod ^^


----------



## JosephB (Feb 16, 2013)

Noxicity said:


> Get home-> get into an agreement about nothing



That sounds like a pretty good problem. Next time, break into an agreement about something and you two will be on your way.


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

Noxicity said:


> that bunny is terribly cute Mod ^^


He says thank you. He is sitting on my lap right now, looking at the screen. Mama is upstairs cleaning his cage. I am feeding him dried pineapple, which is his favorite food in the universe. His best girl Betty is sitting on the bed watching the cage get cleaned...she says he is cute, but she is cuter.




For Valentine's Day, he got her a whole lot of absolutely nothing. She understands where you're coming from.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2013)

lmao^^


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to despise Valentine's day. I don't mean any old ordinary despite like the kind which is usually given to the neighbor who kicks his dog. No, I mean that white-hot, burning, volcanic kind of despite which is usually reserved only for Nazis and child molesters.

Then, I met my wonderful, magnificent, incredible, awesome wife and everything changed. (Of course, she wasn't my wife, yet. But, that was just a matter of time.)


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2013)

Your animals are adorable, Mod!


----------



## moderan (Feb 16, 2013)

amsawtell said:


> Your animals are adorable, Mod!


That's how they manage to be allowed to live. Their habits aren't always as adorable as their appearances. Cats puke and piss on things, and fight, and have territory wars, and then there's the litter box thing. Rabbits have to use their teeth, otherwise they grow too large and can hurt them. They're not always particular about what they're chewing on. And birds are rarely quiet, and they generate an amazing amount of garbage, and throw seeds out into the living room, and fight, and screech, and all like that.
Otherwise I'd have nice things 
I'm sure they thank you.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, yes.  The absolutely lovely cat eats string and pukes trick.  The dog and the cat get into the trash and pull it all over the house.  It's always nice when they shred it.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 16, 2013)

At least they are playing together right?


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh, yes.  They like to chase each other through the house.


----------

